# The Forgotten Forge Recruiting



## greenstar (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm recruiting for the Forgotten Forge. I've never DMed anything but I think I'll be okay at it.
3.5
Sources: PHB, DMG, MM, ECS, Tome of Battle, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Races of Eberron
Level: 1
Starting gold is average
Alignment non-evil
If I get five or six players the game might start in a week. If you want your characters to be over three classes ask me first.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to play a human psion. What level are we starting at?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 5, 2008)

Level 1.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 5, 2008)

No one else?


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 5, 2008)

I've wanted to try a Soulknife for a while.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 5, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> I've wanted to try a Soulknife for a while.



That sounds good.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 5, 2008)

*druid*

I'll jump in on this...

I was wanting to play a druid with the shapeshifter variant. You don't have PHBII up as one of your sources... do you think you would be open to it?

Otherwise I could just play a regular old boring druid


----------



## greenstar (Feb 5, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> I'll jump in on this...
> 
> I was wanting to play a druid with the shapeshifter variant. You don't have PHBII up as one of your sources... do you think you would be open to it?
> 
> Otherwise I could just play a regular old boring druid



I don't have PHBII so I'd like it better if you were a regular old boring druid but I guess you could have the shapeshifter variant.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm familiar with "The Forgotten Forge" and vaguely familiar with the other three adventures in the series.  I've run "Forgotten Forge" before, actually.

I promise to be good about not meta-gaming, however, and if you don't mind I'll say that I'm interested.

I'm thinking maybe a warforged crusader.
The shapeshift variant is pretty simple and replaces both animal companion and wildshape.  It's wildshape flavor with far simpler rules behind it.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> I'm familiar with "The Forgotten Forge" and vaguely familiar with the other three adventures in the series.  I've run "Forgotten Forge" before, actually.
> 
> I promise to be good about not meta-gaming, however, and if you don't mind I'll say that I'm interested.
> 
> ...



A warforged crusader is okay.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you want a party that already knows each other, or a group of strangers who meet when the game starts?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

A party that already knows each other.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this right for who has asked in so far?

OnlytheStrong Human Psion
Warshrike Kalashtar Soulknife
Arabesu Shifter Druid
Pinnacle Warforged Crusader

I have some interest in playing a halfling or goblin rogue. Potentially a dwarf if the party needs someone more focused on dungeon delving and less on sneaking.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll throw in my hat as an interested player.  But if someone else posts sometime soon who's more Eberron-savvy and Eberron-loving, I'll back out.

I say that because my Eberron knowledge is somewhat limited - I don't have the ECS or any Eberron supplements.  All I got is some 8-9 Eberron novels on my bookshelf, reading Shilsen's Eberron campaign storyhour, and what else I've read about Eberron on the Internet and in Dragon Magazine.  If that's alright, then I am interested, though I don't know how Eberron's action points work (other than that I think I know enough setting-wise....).

I'm thinking of a human psychic warrior, who'll focus on some healing powers (Vigor and Biofeedback early on, then on to Body Adjustment, Body Purification, and Empathic Transfer).  Maybe even take a few Expanded Knowledge feats later on for the Egoist Psion powers that help with healing.  And of course he'll probably carry a big sword and wail on things a lot.  

He might've learned to awaken his psionic gifts thanks to the party's Psion, even, as a link between the characters.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Eberron Action Points are pretty much 'just' for adding 1d6 to a few d20 rolls per level unless you have a specific class or feat to use them differently.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I'd like to try PBP again, I'll throw my hat in the ring with a *Shifter Sword Sage*. 
What are the Character creation rules if I might ask?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'll throw in my hat as an interested player.  But if someone else posts sometime soon who's more Eberron-savvy and Eberron-loving, I'll back out.
> 
> I say that because my Eberron knowledge is somewhat limited - I don't have the ECS or any Eberron supplements.  All I got is some 8-9 Eberron novels on my bookshelf, reading Shilsen's Eberron campaign storyhour, and what else I've read about Eberron on the Internet and in Dragon Magazine.  If that's alright, then I am interested, though I don't know how Eberron's action points work (other than that I think I know enough setting-wise....).
> 
> ...



I have a psion and a soulknife so you guys should post your characters sheets and I'll pick the ones I like best. And if I pick your character and you dont know something about Eberron ask someone.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> I think I'd like to try PBP again, I'll throw my hat in the ring with a *Shifter Sword Sage*.
> What are the Character creation rules if I might ask?



The character creation rules are in the first post.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Is this right for who has asked in so far?
> 
> OnlytheStrong Human Psion
> Warshrike Kalashtar Soulknife
> ...



Any of those is okay.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2008)

I meant as far as stats go. do we roll on invisible castle or use the point purchase system (and if so how many points).


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Use invisible castle or I can roll your stats.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok all changed, let me know if i missed anything 
[sblock=Thalmarose Oberith]Thelmarose Oberith is for lack of a better word, a shlub. The definitive stick in the mud, and harbinger of doom and gloom, he has absolutely no confidence in his spell casting ability (although he still uses them to devastating effect). He does however take some small pride in his martial prowess. Having worn out his welcome with his own family, it was suggested that travel could expand his horizons.


```
Name: [COLOR=Magenta]Thelmarose Oberith[/COLOR]
Class: wizard (Evoker) 1	
Race: Elf
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Deity:  

Str: 13 +1	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4	BAB: +0		HP: 8 (1d4+1, +3 from toad)
Con: 12 +1	Grapple: +0	
Int: 18 +4	Speed: 30'	Stat Increases:
Wis: 10 +0	Init: +4		Spell Save: 
Cha:  10 +0	ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+0/4	+0/4	+4	+0	+0	+0	14/22
Touch:	14	Flatfooted: 10

Action Points: 1
Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+1	+0	+1	--
Ref:	+4	+0	+4	--
Will:	+2	+2	--	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Longbow  		+4	1d8+0	20/x3      	100 ft.
Rapier			+1	1d6+1	18-20/x2 	--- 
Dagger    		+1/+4	1d4+1	19-20/x2 	10 ft
Notes: Evocation save DCs +1.

Languages: Common, Elven, Hafling, Gnome, Goblin,  Orc

Abilities: 
(will change Asterisk to [COLOR=Magenta]magenta[/COLOR] as I cast my spells)

[COLOR=Magenta]Spells[/COLOR] 3+1 / 2+1
Lvl 0: Acid Splash*, Detect Magic*, Ray of Frost*, light*
Lvl 1: Shield*, Mage Armor*, Identify, Magic Missile, Burning Hands*, Feather Fall, Magic Weapon
Specialized in Evocation (prohibited schools: Enchantment & Necromancy)

Elf Traits:
+2 dex, -2 con
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Elf base land speed is 30 feet. 
Martial Weapon Proficiency with longsword, rapier, longbow & shortbow 
+2 racial bonus on search, spot & listen checks
Lowlight vision 
Immunity vs magic sleep effects
+2 save vs enchantments

Feats:  Aberrant Dragonmark (Produce Flame), Scribe Scroll (Bonus - wizard), Alertness (Bonus - familiar)

Familiar: Toad in Familiar pouch under backpack
Skill Points: 24	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Stat	Misc
Concentration  	+5	4	+1	--
Craft-scribe	+5	1	+4	--
Decipher Script	+5	1	+4	--
Know-Arcana	+5	1	+4	--
Know-Planes   	+5	1	+4	--
Know-Nature	+5	1	+4	--
Know-Nob&Roy 	+5	1	+4	--
Search		+10	4	+4	+2
Spot		+8	4	+0	+4
Listen        	+8	4	+0	+4
Spellcraft	+8	2	+4	+2

Gear: 120g			cost	weight
Silver Dogwood Longbow 	75g	3
Quiver X2			2g	6
Dagger				2g	1
Rapier				20g	2
Backpack w/familiar pouch	5g	2
Waterskin			1g	4
Artisans outfit			1g	4
Rope hemp 50 ft			1g	10
Spell component pouch		5g	2
Trail rations X4			2g	4

Total Weight:38lb	Money: 6gp 20sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	38	76	115	230	575

Age: 110
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 155
Eyes: Amber
Hair: Silver
Skin: Pale
```
Thalmarose's deeply hooded golden cloak has seen better days and his dusty silver robe seems almost tarnished, but they still accent his long spun-silver hair and amber eyes quite well as he pulls back the hood revealing his very long and pale ears. The silver ashwood bow that he has had bent over his shoulder the entire trip, along with the delicate rapier at his belt are in prestine condition and obviously his prized possesions. His hair is kept off his face by a series of ornate knots and braided with fine honey colored  leather laces. It then flows flawlessly down his back in a cascade to just above his waist.[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Change your race to elf and that's a okay character.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=6, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15 

Goblin Rogue
Str 10
Dex 17
Con 12
Int 11
Wis 6
Cha 8


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

When everyones posts their character sheets I can pick the characters.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 6, 2008)

My first set of stats was too low—no stat above 13 _and_ a net mod of -2.
The second set was slightly better.

About done with the sheet.
Background to be written up a bit later.  I'm thinking a warforged made shortly before the end of the war for a Brelish unit.  Called "Unit C" as the third warforged in the unit.  Possibly, the treaty was signed before he ever saw battle.  If it didn't, he only fought in the war a few times.  Since they already know each other, perhaps the other PCs have already come up with a better name for him?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 6, 2008)

*Character sheet, 020608*

Ro’garth Hafülfen
Neutral Good
Shifter Druid (racial substitution) 1st - RoE pg 126 

Move 20 ft. due to medium armor, Init +3, BAB +0, Grapple +2

Hp 10		
AC: 18, flat footed 15, touch 13
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +4

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1483660/
Str 16, Dex 16 (14), Con 15, Int 12 (14), Wis 15, Cha 9 (11) 

Attack: +3 melee or ranged with any of the weapons below
Full Attack (when shifting only): +4 scimitar (1d6+4) and -1 bite (1d6+2)

Racial Abilities: Longtooth traits (1/day, +2 str, 1d6 bite w/ -5 attack as secondary attack, 9 rounds), Skill Bonuses (+2 balance, climb, jump), Low Light Vision.

Class Abilities: Druid Spells, Spontaneous Summon Nature’s Ally Spells, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy (+druid level to diplomacy checks versus animals), Beast Spirit (alertness, shifting +2 rounds, Feral empathy +4 on wild empathy or handle animal versus wild animals).

Skills (armor check -5*): Balance* +1 (1), Climb* +0 (0), Craft +1 (0), Concentration +3 (1), Diplomacy +0 or +1 or +5 (1), Handle Animal +0 or +4 (1), Heal +3 (1), Jump* +4 (4), Knowledge (Nature) +7 (4), Listen +4 (0), Ride +3 (0), Spellcraft +2 (1), Spot +8 (4), Survival 3 (1), Swim** -6 (1).

Feats: AlertnessB, Shifter Ferocity.

Languages: Common, Druidic, and Sylvan.

Item (70 total to spend = 66.3): heavy wooden shield, hide armor, scimitar, sling (10 bullets), short spear, scroll of cure light wounds, flint and steel, fishing line and hook, torches (10), hemp rope, 3 gp, 7 sp.

Spells: Detect Magic, Cure Minor, (x2); Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.

Background:
Rogarth is a drifter, born to the feral and barbaric Druidess, Yagna, he was abandoned to be raised by a gentle and kind group of Brelish monks. When he was old enough he took the last name of his hero, Hafulfen, believing that they might be brothers since they looked so similar. He had read about Hafulfen's exploits in the Lhazzar principalities and had become immediately engaged in lore regarding the shifter pirate. Thus he left the remote monks behind and journeyed toward civilization set upon making his fortune. Along the way he heard the voice of his Beast spirit, Kesagake, tugging him back to the wild. Postponing his goals for the time, he explored the wilderness of Korvaire and has become enamored with the diversity and richness of the continent's beauty. Now back on the path to civilization he brings with him a natural ferocity that drives him away from most people but ever onward to adventure.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

This was suprisingly short...

*Kim Kim*
*Female goblin rogue 1*
*LN humanoid (goblinoid)*
*Init* +3 *Senses* Darkvision 60 ft, Trapfinding; Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Goblin

*AC* 16 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 armor), *Touch* 14, *Flat-Footed* 13 
*hp* 7 (1 HD)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +5, *Will* -2

*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* shortsword +1 (1d4)
*Ranged* shortbow +1 (1d4)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -4
*Special Atk* Sneak attack +1d6

*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 6, Cha 8 
*Feats* Stealthy
*Skills* Balance +7 [4 ranks], Disable Device +4 [4 ranks], Hide +13 [4 ranks], Listen +2 [4 ranks], Move Silently +13 [4 ranks], Open Lock +7 [4 ranks], Ride +7 [-], Search +4 [4 ranks], Spot +2 [4 ranks]
*Possessions* leather armor (10 gp), shortsword (10 gp), shortbow (30 gp), dagger (2 gp), backpack (2 gp), arrows x20 (1 gp), thieves tools (30 gp), Acid Flask (10 gp), Alchemists fire (20 gp), 10 gold coins

*History*
Kim Kim was born in Lower Durah tower in Sharn. Or at least, that's what she was told. She never really raised any questions about it. Kim Kim never really raised many questions about anything.

Her brothers thought she was dumb, always falling for every trick and every trip. In certain ways, they were right. Kim's a little dense in certain ways. She's pliable and open minded, so just about anything one can say to her seems believable. Because of this, she's overly trusting, even of outsiders. She's a little less dense when it comes to thinking things through on her own though, so she's a little more astute than most give her credit.

Kim Kim became an amateur lock-pick and tinkerer. She never learned how to pick pockets like the other girls. Either way, Kim follows her own code about work. If she's supposed to do a job, she'll do everything she can so long as it doesn't break from her personal code: Never steal from an employer. Never kill someone that can't do any harm. Never steal from a good priest. Only take that which you can carry. Always carry a knife. Remember the rule of eights. Always check for traps. Never dance in public if you can avoid it. And the list goes on.

Actually, you can probably sumarize Kim by her constant yammering about codes of conduct, often with conflicting interests. It's a self defense she's built up to cover up her extremely gullible nature. She'll take on any job, that she can come up with some codified reason to follow, but she has a bent towards only working with people that don't take advantage of her weakness.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you having trouble figuring out the dice roller? There's 10-15 rolls with similar names for the past hour or so.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162803/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162808/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162798/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162794/


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

I need backgrounds for Ro'garth and Kim Kim.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Are you having trouble figuring out the dice roller? There's 10-15 rolls with similar names for the past hour or so.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162803/
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/162808/
> ...



What about the dice roller?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Updated the post above with a short synopsis rather than what I'd call a "background." I didn't want to go too far for a 1st level character, and I don't know where the adventure would start in Eberron.



			
				greenstar said:
			
		

> What about the dice roller?




I was pointing out that for Ro’garth Hafülfen's ability scores generated at 2008-02-06 09:39:33.048960, there are also a number of rolls for similarly named characters going back about 37 minutes.

4 for Garth Hafülfen
2 for Ro’garth Hafülfen
1 for Rogar Hafulfen

So my mistake with 10-15. There's 8 rolls. Most of which were exceptional to begin with.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> My first set of stats was too low—no stat above 13 _and_ a net mod of -2.
> The second set was slightly better.
> 
> About done with the sheet.
> Background to be written up a bit later.  I'm thinking a warforged made shortly before the end of the war for a Brelish unit.  Called "Unit C" as the third warforged in the unit.  Possibly, the treaty was signed before he ever saw battle.  If it didn't, he only fought in the war a few times.  Since they already know each other, perhaps the other PCs have already come up with a better name for him?




Both of your links just go to the dice roller, not to actual rolls.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 6, 2008)

*yes!*

I was. I couldn't find my earlier roles until I made an account. Every time I typed the PC name in the search I got nothing back...

How did you find them?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

In this case, I searched by the 100 most recent rolls.

It's also generally a good idea to roll ability scores with your screen-name rather than a character name since a screen name is easier to look up and everyone already knows it.



			
				Pinnacle said:
			
		

> My first set of stats was too low—no stat above 13 _and_ a net mod of -2.
> The second set was slightly better.




Both of your links just go to the dice roller, not to actual rolls.

Here is Unit C: 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=7


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Ro’garth Hafülfen
> Neutral Good
> Shifter Druid (racial substitution) 1st - RoE pg 126
> 
> ...



I'll just say you have 7 gold pieces. Is that okay?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I'll pick Kim Kim, Thelmarose, and Ro'garth if he gets a background. No one else has a character sheet yet.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ro'garth's background*

background in sheet now.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Both of your links just go to the dice roller, not to actual rolls.



I actually noticed that, but I was leaving to get to class and wasn't able to fix it yet.  Sorry about that.


```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Name  : C                   | Race  : warforged         | Height: 6’ 5”
Player: Pinnacle            | Gender:                   | Weight: 298lb
Update:                     | Age   : 2                 | Eyes  : gold
Align : LG                  | Size  : M                 | Hair  : none
Deity : Sovereign Host      | Speed : 20 ft             | Hand  : right
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
       Ability    |   Temporary   |       Class       Level
     Score   Mod  |  Score   Mod  |      Crusader       1
STR   16     +3   |               |
DEX    7     -2   |               |   Action Points: 4
CON   17     +3   |               |
INT   11      0   |               |
WIS    6     -2   |               |XP  : 100              Char Level: 1
CHA   10     +0   |               |Need: 1000             ECL       : 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Total   Current   Subdual |         Total   Dex   Misc
HP    :   13      12              | Init  :  +1   =  1  +  
DR 2/Adamantine
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
     Total         Armour   Shield   Dex   Size   Natural   Defl   Misc
AC :   19  = 10  +    8   +    2   + -2  +      +         +      +  
Sans Shield: 17 Flat-footed: 19 Flat-footed sans shield:  17 Touch: 8
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Base Attack Bonus:  
        Total   Base   Str   Size |         Total   Base   Dex   Size
Melee :  +4   =  1   +  3  +      | Range :  -1   =  1   + -2  +  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
SAVES      Key                    Ability
         Ability   Bonus     Base   Mod   Magic   Misc
Fort  :    Con      +5     =  2   +  3  +   0   +  0
Ref   :    Dex      -2     =  0   + -2  +   0   +  0
Will  :    Wis      -2     =  0   + -2  +   0   +  0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
RACE/CLASS ABILITIES & FEATS                                GAINED
Living Construct Traits
Light Fortification
Slam attack

Steely Resolve 5                                            lvl 1
Furious Counterstrike                                       lvl 1

Feats:
Adamantine Body                                             lvl 1

---------------------------------------------------------------------
LANGUAGES
Common
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
SKILLS :                 Max Ranks (3 + Level):     CC Max Ranks (/2):

                           Key   Skill  Ability                    Misc
IC   * = Untrained       Ability  Mod     Mod     Ranks    Synergy  Mod
X  Balance*                Dex    -3   =  -2        4       +0      -5
X  Diplomacy*              Cha    +4   =   0        4       +0      +0
X  Intimidate*             Cha    +4   =   0        4       +0      +0
X  Craft*                  Int    +4   =   0        4       +0      +0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
WEAPON        TAB   DAM   CRIT   RNG   WGHT  TYPE    PROPERTIES
Slam          +4   1d4+3   x2     -     -     B      nat weapon
Warhammer     +4   1d8+3   x3     -   12 lb   B      one-handed
Greataxe      +4  1d12+4  19-20   -    8 lb   S      two-handed
Shortbow      +2    1d6    x3    60 ft 2 lb   P
Dagger (melee)+4   1d4+3  19-20   -    1 lb  P or S  melee or thrown
Dagger(thrown)+2   1d4+3  19-20  10 ft  -    P or S  melee or thrown

Ammo: 40 arrows                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 20 lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
                      ARMOUR  CHECK    MAX  SPELL
ARMOUR         TYPE    BONUS  PENALTY  DEX  FAIL  SPEED  WGHT   PROPERTIES
Adamantine Body feat    +8      -5      +1   35%   20 ft  -
Heavy Wooden Shield     +2      -2       -   15%   20 ft 15 lb

                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT: 15 lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
COIN:    PP:      GP: 8     SP: 7       CP: 3
GEMS:

                                                 TOTAL WEIGHT:       LB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
GEAR                    WEIGHT LB    |   GEAR                 WEIGHT LB
Belt pouch               ½ lb        | 
Flint and steel           -          | 
Silk rope                5 lb        | 
3 sunrods                3 lb        | 
ID and traveling papers   -          | 
Warforged repair kit     1 lb        | 
                                     |    

                                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 9 ½ lb
                                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 47 ½ LB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
LOAD:  LIGHT   MEDIUM (-3) HEAVY/MAX (-6)  LIFT (X 2)  PUSH/DRAG (X 5)
           LB       LB            LB          lb             lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
MANEUVERS:

Stance:
Martial Spirit (Devo)

Maneuvers:
Crusader’s Strike (Devo, strike) (Withheld)
Vanguard Strike (Devo, strike) (Expended)
Stone Bones (Stone, strike) (Withheld)
Douse the Flames (White, strike) (Granted)
Leading the Attack (White, strike) (Granted)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BACKGROUND
Created legitimately by House Cannith and stamped with the mark of
Breland, this warforged was sent to a Brelish army unit near the end of
the Last War.  The last of three warforged to enter that particular
unit, he was dubbed "Unit C" (although the other two had both picked up
better, more unique nicknames than Units A and B by that point).

While skilled in battle, Unit C had a good heart, and didn't like the
idea of the war.  He knew that his weapons could end the lives of
others, others who had done nothing but be a part of an enemy army.  He
didn't mind fighting or even killing if he had a good reason, someone
or something to defend, but killing on command was very different for
him.  Luckily, the Treaty of Thronehold came out almost immediately
after his construction and his term as a soldier ended, meaning that he
was never given that command.

Since then, he has tried to put his skills at arms, pretty much his
only skills, to use for things worth fighting for.  He has taken a few
jobs as a guardian or people or places, but he has always been quick to
come to the defense of someone who needs it, paid to do so or not.
Always referred to as "he" by his commander and the others in the army
unit, Unit C slightly favors masculine pronouns and would say so if
someone asked him.  If someone referred to him as "she," however, he
wouldn't care at all.  If someone refers to him as "it" he does feel
insulted, but generally doesn't say anything in his own defense.

Unit C is a warforged of average size.  His armor plating is extensive
and reinforced with adamantine.  A mark of the nation of Breland is
stamped on his chest, but he didn’t exactly grow up in that nation as a
humanoid person might have and he isn’t particularly loyal to his
country (not that he’s traitorous, he just doesn’t care much about
national loyalty or politics).  The only clothing that he wears
consists of a belt, a harness for his gear, and a dark green traveling
cloak.  Although he is a compassionate and kind soul, the multiple
weapons he always carries probably makes him come off as a bit
dangerous.
```

I was surprised to notice how few options there are for a level 1 crusader.  He knows five maneuvers and there are only six to pick from, two of which so the same thing, and he can ready them all.  Ah well.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 6, 2008)

I've decided that you don't have to know eachother. I have another way to get you to meet.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll have a character sheet up tonight. I was in class all day today and have a doc appointment in 30 minutes for my back. Anyways........ the psion will be up and have a brief history in........... oh............ 3-4 hours.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, I'd love to throw my hat into the ring, if I'm missing any info please let me know. I don't have my PHB or Eberron handbook with me so I'll pick my spells later. 


[sblock]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Name  : Kef the Magnificent | Race  : Dwarf             | Height: 5’ 0”
Player: Ryan                | Gender:  M                | Weight: 200 lb
Update:                     | Age   : 50                | Eyes  : brown
Align : LG                  | Size  : M                 | Hair  : long, red with a beard
Deity : None                | Speed : 20 ft             | Hand  : left
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
       Ability    |   Temporary   |       Class       Level
     Score   Mod  |  Score   Mod  |      Wizard		1
STR   12     +1   |               |
DEX   14     +2   |               |
CON   18     +4   |               |
INT   16     +3   |               |
WIS   13     +1   |               |XP  : 0                Char Level: 1
CHA   10     +0   |               |Need: 1000             ECL       : 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Total   Current   Subdual |         Total   Dex   Misc
HP    :   8        8              | Init  :  +6   =  2  +  +4

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
     Total         Armour   Shield   Dex   Size   Natural   Defl   Misc
AC :   12  = 10  +    0   +    0   +  2  +      +         +      +  
Sans Shield: 12 Flat-footed: 10 Flat-footed sans shield:  10 Touch: 12
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Base Attack Bonus:  
        Total   Base   Str   Size |         Total   Base   Dex   Size
Melee :  +1   =  0   +  1  +      | Range :  +2   =  0   +  2  +  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
SAVES      Key                    Ability
         Ability   Bonus     Base   Mod   Magic   Misc
Fort  :    Con      +4     =  0   +  4  +   0   +  0
Ref   :    Dex      +2     =  0   +  2  +   0   +  0
Will  :    Wis      +3     =  2   +  1  +   0   +  0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
RACE/CLASS ABILITIES & FEATS                                GAINED

Scribe Scroll
Darkvision
Stonecunning
Stability
+2 save against poisons
+2 save against spells
+1 on attack rolls on orcs & goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus on giants

Feats:
Improved Iniative                                           lvl 1

---------------------------------------------------------------------
LANGUAGES
Common
Draconic
Dwarvish
Elvish
Orcish
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
SKILLS :                 Max Ranks (3 + Level):     CC Max Ranks (/2):

                           Key   Skill  Ability                    Misc
IC   * = Untrained       Ability  Mod     Mod     Ranks    Synergy  Mod
  Concentration            Con    +8   =  +4        4       +0      +0
  Spellcraft               Int    +7   =  +3        4       +0      +0
X  Spot	                   Wis    +3   =  +1        2       +0      +0
X  Listen                  Wis    +3   =  +1        2       +0      +0
X  Tumble                  Dex    +4   =  +2        2       +0      +0

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
WEAPON         TAB   DAM   CRIT   RNG   WGHT  TYPE    PROPERTIES
Quarterstaff   +1   1d6+1   x2     -    4 lb    B      two-handed
Light Crossbow +2    1d8  19-20/x2 80ft 4 lb    P      two-handed

Ammo: 40 bolts                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 8 lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
                      ARMOUR  CHECK    MAX  SPELL
ARMOUR         TYPE    BONUS  PENALTY  DEX  FAIL  SPEED  WGHT   PROPERTIES

                                                  TOTAL WEIGHT: 0 lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
COIN:    PP:      GP: 10     SP: 5       CP: 
GEMS:

                                                 TOTAL WEIGHT:       LB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
GEAR                    WEIGHT LB    |   GEAR                 WEIGHT LB
Belt pouch               ½ lb        | 
Flint and steel           -          | 
Silk rope                5 lb        | 
Ten candles
Three pages of parchment
Ink & inkpen 
Spell component pouch 
Spellbook  			  1 lb       | 
ID and traveling papers   -          | 
                                     |    

                                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 6 ½ lb
                                                TOTAL WEIGHT: 14 ½ LB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
LOAD:  LIGHT   MEDIUM (-3) HEAVY/MAX (-6)  LIFT (X 2)  PUSH/DRAG (X 5)
           LB       LB            LB          lb             lb
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Spells:

TBD

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BACKGROUND
A low-ranking member of House Kundarak, Kef has always been slightly "off" as his family is wont to say.
He has a habit of laughing at the most inoportune times and followed the path of a wizard. He caught the eye of a travelling gnomish wizard to his home city of Sharn during his teen years, who requested that Kef become his apprentice. His family was all to glad to have him away from their sight and so his years of tutelage began. They travelled extensively looking for rare spell ingredients and learning new ideas and knowledge in the many libraries. He's good-natured and very polite, does his best not to get in the way if trouble happens, which always seem to follow him around. In the last year or so he's struck out on his own to make a name for himself and , hopefully, have people remember the name of Kef the Magnificant. Kef has a strong belief of right and will always stand up in the face of wrongdoings, which might be the cause of his troubles. His motto is "I've been given a gift and I must share it with the world, to deprive them of me would be a great tragedy along the lines of the Last War" Very showy and has a habit of showing off overly much.

[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

The people I chose are Vertexx69, Pinnacle, Creamsteak, and Arabesu. I'm still waiting for OnlytheStrong.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

I lose


----------



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I lose



Sorry.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity. Good Luck!


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2008)

My rolls for Kezran, Brelish human psychic warrior......
15, 11, 10, 11, 12, and 15.
Two scores high enough to avoid a re-roll by the PHB, but oh so much mediocrity. :\   

Character sheet follows.  The background probably needs a bit of sprucing up, but I'm not sure yet if he should be a friend or associate of the party's Psion or Soulknife.

[sblock=Kezran]Kezran...................................Male Brelish Human
Strength............15 (+2)...........Character Level: 1, Psychic Warrior 1, XP: 0
Dexterity...........11 (+0)...........Medium-Size, Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. armored)
Constitution......12 (+1)............Initiative: +0, BAB: +0, Grapple: +2
Intelligence.......10 (+0)............Melee: +2, Ranged: +0
Wisdom...........15 (+2)............Total HP: 9, Current HP: 9, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........11 (+0)............Fortitude: +3, Reflex: +0, Will: +2

AC: 14/16 (+0 Dex, +4 armor, +0/+2 shield), Touch AC: 10, Flat-Footed AC: 14/16
Alignment: Chaotic Good, Age 19, Height 5'-9", Weight 134 lbs.
Lightly-Tanned Caucasian Skin, Blue Eyes, Short & Spiky Black Hair

Languages (Literate): Common.
Proficiencies: All simple weapons, all martial weapons, all armors, and all shields except tower shields.
Human Bonus Feat: Psionic Talent.
Level Progression Feats: Psionic Talent.
Psychic Warrior Bonus Feats: Psionic Weapon.

Skills: Autohypnosis +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis), Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 Con), Knowledge (local - Sharn) +1 (1 rank cross-class, +0 Int), Knowledge (psionics) +1 (1 ranks, +0 Int), Profession (guide) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Wis).

Racial Traits: Medium-sized humanoid (human), bonus feat at 1st-level, 4 extra skill points at 1st-level, 1 extra skill point at each additional level, highest-level class is favored class.
Ability Score Development: Standard rolls, for base scores of 15, 11, 12, 10, 15, and 11.

Psionics: Manifester level 1, Wisdom-based, save DCs of 10 + power level + Wisdom modifier, knows 1 power of 1st-level.
Power Points: Currently 6/6 remaining.
1st-Level Powers: Vigor.

Possessions: Glaive (8 gp, 10 lbs., 1d10 slashing, 20/x3 critical, 10 ft. reach), Warhammer (12 gp, 5 lbs., 1d8 bludgeoning, 20/x3 critical), Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb., 1d4 piercing or slashing, 19-20/x2 critical, 10 ft. increment), 5 Javelins (5 gp, 10 lbs., 1d6 piercing, 20/x2 critical, 30 ft. increment), Heavy Wooden Shield (7 gp, 10 lbs., 1d4 bludgeoning, 20/x2 critical, +2 AC, -2 armor check penalty, 15% arcane spell failure), Scalemail Armor (50 gp, 30 lbs., +4 AC, +3 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, -4 armor check penalty, 25% arcane spell failure), Traveler's Outfit (free starting outfit, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds coins, bedroll, soap, torch, rations, and waterskins), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Soap (1 gp, 1 lb.), Flint & Steel (1 gp), Torch (1 cp, 1 lb.), 3 Trail Rations (15 sp, 3 lbs.), 3 Waterskins (3 gp, 12 lbs.).

Wealth: 0 pp, 6 gp, 17 sp, 19 cp.....................Current Load: 91 lbs. (medium)
Light Load: 66 lbs. max..Medium Load: 133 lbs. max..Heavy Load: 200 lbs. max
Lift High: 200 lbs. max..Lift Off Ground: 400 lbs. max..Push/Drag: 1,000 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.

Appearance: The young man standing before you looks to be a few inches short of 6 feet tall, leanly muscular and wearing some old scalemail armor that looks a bit uncomfortable and poorly-fitted to his short frame.  A hefty glaive rests on his shoulder, the pole's blunt end on the ground and the shaft held in place by the teenager's callused right hand.  A battered warhammer is strapped to the youth's left shoulder, over an armored pauldron, and a brace of javelins hangs behind his right shoulder.  A simple dagger with a worn-down leather grip is sheathed at the youth's belt, and a wooden kite shield is strapped over his bulging, tattered backpack.

This young human fellow, apparently of Brelish descent, wears otherwise ordinary and cheap-looking clothes like you'd expect on a common vagabond.  His face is slightly handsome but otherwise nondescript, without any prominant features.  Eyes of blue, scruffy black hair cut short, and a light tan on his skin from frequent but brief exposure to the sun's rays.  All in all he looks like a ruffian of some sort, no two ways about it, but not a particularly grubby one.  His eyes have a kind look to them, at least, and it seems that he at least bathes on occasion.

Personality: Kezran is a bit erratic and tends to act on the spur of the moment, but his intuition is good.  He wanders a lot in search of something to do and ways to make money, but isn't entirely selfish.  Although he's loathe to share anything, since he's grown up with very little and always had to scrape by, Kezran never hesitates to help anyone else in need.  As long as he doesn't have to do anything too crazy or give away his last coin, anyway.

Kezran likes a good brawl, but isn't stupid enough to pick a fight he has no chance of surviving.  His time as an orphan, wandering the streets as a guide and errand-boy, has made Kezran both wary and sensitive to the plight of other poor folks.  Kezran prefers actions, not words and plans and other wastes of time, but he can be reasonable sometimes.  He gets antsy when he isn't doing anything, so Kezran tends to at least exercise or practice his streetfighting skills when there's nothing better to do.

Background: Kezran is an orphaned lad who grew up on the streets of Sharn, earning his meals as an errand-boy for various people in the lower districts of Sharn, and other times as a guide to visitors in the lower districts.  Kezran lost his parents at an early age, and can't remember how anymore, but he thinks he remembers it being a plague.  He has toughened up a bit and built up some muscles through some of his courier jobs and the occasional scuffle, but Kezran has had a slight leg up on other poor kids in Sharn's lower districts.  Namely, his psionic talents, which began to manifest after he had a brief run-in with an elderly kalashtar, who fended off some thugs with his unusual powers.

Kezran felt a strange pressure in his head on many days following that proximity to the kalashtar's manifestations, and eventually he ran into the old man again.  The kalashtar, Nev-Marakai, sensed the potential in the boy and the rough but kind spirit the boy had.  After a short, strange conversation that still puzzles Kezran (he still hasn't figured out any of the kalashtar's riddles or proverbs yet), the elderly psion decided to try and set the boy on a path to greater understanding, seeing that Kezran could someday be an ally to the city's kalashtar and would be in their debt.

Kezran met with Nev-Marakai each week to train a bit in developing his talents and controlling them, but spent most of his time wandering the streets and doing odd-jobs, since he couldn't stand being in one place too long.  Eventually Kezran managed to master the basic manifestations of his own power, but the old man was growing weary of trying to instill discipline upon the then-teenage Kezran.  They parted ways but Kezran said he'd be back to check on the old man once he figured out some more on his own, and after he got some free time away from the lectures and riddles and boring meditation exercises.....

Kezran started working more often as both a guide and a guard to travelers in the lower districts of Sharn, and after a few fights with his newly-awakened powers, Kezran was able to claim a few pieces of armor and weaponry from some defeated thugs.  He sold what he didn't need and managed to buy some other equipment and supplies, but still needed to find some more work before he could really be secure and successful as a bodyguard.....

Miscellaneous Notes: None yet.

Attacks:
Glaive +2 melee for 1d10+3 damage
Warhammer +2 melee for 1d8+2 damage
Shield bash +2 melee for 1d4+1 damage
Dagger +2 melee for 1d4+2 damage
Dagger +0 ranged for 1d4+2 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Javelin +0 ranged for 1d6+2 damage (30 ft. increment, 150 max)

Unarmed strike +2 melee for 1d3+2 nonlethal damage (provokes AoO)
Grapple attempt +2 melee touch to grab, grapple check +2 for 1d3+2 nonlethal damage and establishes a hold (provokes AoO)
Grapple check +2 for 1d3+2 nonlethal damage
Grapple check +2 to resist or escape a grapple or pin[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2008)

Ack.  Figures that the choice is made while I was in the middle of finishing my character sheet.  And I forgot to keep a link to my rolls on InvisibleCastle, mediocre as they were. :\


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to bow out. My back is hurt alot worse than I imagined. I'm not supposed to do anything but stay in bed. Can't even sit up. Sorry for making you wait.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

Quick off-topic question, how do you create that expandable box with your stats? Total Noob question. Thanks.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 7, 2008)

*box*

Its easy,

If you start a new message and quote my sheet, before you post, you can see the bracket format.

It is [ sblock ] XXX [ / sblock ]

without any spaces...


----------



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Would you mind if I used a DMPC?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Arabesu! Also, If you need an extra PC, I can come up with a different one if you want?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Thanks Arabesu! Also, If you need an extra PC, I can come up with a different one if you want?



Sure.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, so here's the new char, different direction. A cleric of Dol Dorn, melee-focused cleric, provide useful buffs to the group, most notably to C. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1484686/

[sblock]
Name: Cole Pegason	
Class: Cleric (Dol Dorn)
Race: Human (Breland)
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: CG
Deity: Dol Dorn

Str: 17 +3            Level: 1        XP: XXXX
Dex: 10 +0            BAB: +0         HP:  12  (1d8+4)
Con: 18 +4            Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 9  -1            Speed: 20'      Spell Res: XX
Wis: 18 +4            Init: +4        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 9  -1 	      ACP: -0         Spell Fail: %

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +2    +0    +X    +0    +X    18
Touch: 10             Flatfooted: 16

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +4          +6
Ref:                       0    +0   +0     +0
Will:                      2    +4          +6

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Longsword                 +4     1d8+3       19-20x2
Light X-bow               +0     1d8         19-20x2    80ft.   


Languages: 
Common

Abilities: 
Domains: Strength (feat of strength 1/day, add Cleric level to STR for 1 rd) , War (Weapon Focus) 
Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]
Alignment Aura
Spontaneous Casting (heal)
Turn Undead (2x/day)
High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
Domain choices give additional abilities

Feats: 
Improved Initiative
Scribe Scroll
Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Skill Points: 8         Max Ranks: 4/2
Skill		             Total   Ability  Ranks  Check Penalty
Concentration		Con	8 = 	4	4
Heal			Wis	8 = 	4	4	

Spells:
0-level:
Light
Detect Magic x2

1st Level:
Enlarge Person (D)
Bless
Protection from Evil
Doom

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Longsword                15gp    4 lb
Scalemail                50gp    30 lb.
Heavy Steel Shield	  7gp	 15 lb.
Light X-bow              30gp    4 lb
Bolts (20)                2gp    2 lb
Belt Pouch                1gp   1/2lb
Backpack                  2gp   2 lb.
Flint and steel           1gp    -
Rope, silk (50 ft.)	  10gp   5 lb


Total Weight: 62 lb      Money: 2 gp 

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                86    173   260  260   1300

Age: 28
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 220lb
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Red, Curly
Skin: Light

Background:


Born in the city of Sharn to semi-wealthy parents, his father was a mason of some skill who managed to move his family up to the middle central plateau. Cole's father always attempted to get him involved in the business, but Cole never showed any skill with the tools of the trade, he was generally too clumsy for the intricate work. He struggled in his schooling, and often was involved in fights as he was picked on due to his less than average intelligence and generally quiet disposition. While working on a piece for the Church of Dol Dorn his father had a revelation, maybe Cole's strength could be useful to them.

Upon his 13th birthday, he was tested by the clerics and they were impressed with his strength and perceptive abilities. They enrolled him in the studies of Dol Dorn. In his time there Cole flourished and grew both physically and spiritually, although he remained queit, and contemplative, it was viewed in a positive light in his new surroundings. However much he enjoyed the theological studies, there was no doubt that whenever he picked up a sword his soul soared. Cole felt closer to his god during his  sparring matches with other acolytes than any other time. He works out extensively to maintain top physical condition and upon his 25th birthday he was annoited a cleric of Dol Dorn and decided to strike out and travel around the countryside spreading healing & the word of Dol Dorn to those less fortunate. During his second year of travels Cole received an urgent message sent via magic to return as expeditiously as possible there was a terrible accident with his father. 

When he returned to his parents home, he was greeted by a family friend. His mother was wailing in the next room, and Cole was informed his father had been killed whilst travelling home from a tavern after a night with a customer. The investigator had said that a witness had testified that a half-elf attempted to pick his father's coin purse and when he was caught attempted to escape. Cole's father was slightly inebriated and attempted to capture the thief on his own, in the conflict that followed the half-elf drew a dagger and stabbed his father. The half-elf escaped down an alley, while the witness tried to stop the bleeding, unfortunately they weren't able to and his father had died. Stricken by the news Cole returned to the Sovereign Towers and consulted with higher ranking clerics. After much prayer and deliberation Cole became resolved to mete out justice upon those who'd prey upon innocents. He's decided to end his travels to be close to his mother and is currently working with the church locally.


[/sblock]

Thanks for the 2nd chance.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Your in the game. I'll start it now.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think we were waiting for an IC thread link when you were ready. like IC Thread


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2008)

OOC question.... do we know each other in game? I wasn't sure of the verdict?

Thanks!


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

I would slightly prefer the "we know each other" angle for now, and assume some de-facto loyalty to each other, but I'm willing to deal with whatever circumstances.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup, I agree as we haven't been formally summoned to a "safe" place to be offered a job. At least some of us should know each other.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry I didn't tell you. A kalashtar named Mevakri met you and told you to meet at a inn. She told you that she had a vision that something would happen but she didn't know what her visions meant until they happened. The party met but they don't know each other.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 18, 2008)

Edit: n/m     I had a question since this was just added to the recruiting thread, but you're full.  Have fun.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

Greenstar... if you're looking for someone else who's been a very reliable poster, moritheil would be a great addition.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 22, 2008)

Just on the off chance you guys need an extra player, I'd _love_ to play this campaign. I read over it when I first got the Eberron Campaign setting book, and thought it was great, but never got to play it. I can't really remember it, except that I liked it, so I promise not to be metagaming


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

There seems to be more interest for this adventure, and I was thinking about running something anyway.  Do you mind if I start up another "Forgotten Forge" PbP, greenstar?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't mind.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2008)

Since I haven't cast a spell yet, would it be cool if I changed my feat from spell focus to abberant dragonmark (only the 2nd time I've ever played a dragonmarked race in Ebberon) since I hadn't realized it was ebberon right away? Spell focus was good when I had a 20 Int as a grey elf. But a bit more firepower never hurt anyone (except the enemy of course)!


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't care if your chacter has a aberrant mark.


----------

